# Swirl spotter light / torch needed.



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi all.

My LED lenser p7 torch died today, i had bought it to spot swirls but to be honest i don’t have a garage and it didn’t really ever help spot swirls during daylight or at night.
Great as a an actual torch but when looking at paint it seemed to never show up marks that the sun would. 

So basically i am looking for a new swirl spotting device that can mimic the sun / street lights but in a portable fashion that can be used on overcast but light days.

Any ideas around 30-40 quid?


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Rupes pen or LED P7?
or
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/122093753929


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

The rupes any use if no garage?


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254536621581

This looks like a scangrip copy. Not sure how the specs differ?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I bought a Sealey LED360CM recently, haven't tried it as yet though. They are a smidge over £40 though.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

c87reed said:


> I bought a Sealey LED360CM recently, haven't tried it as yet though. They are a smidge over £40 though.


Looks quite good that. Theres a review on youtube by the forensic detailing guy as well although he suggests might not be great unless you have a garage.

Dont suppose you could give yours a test outdoors and report findings?


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I can certainly try and give it a bash in the coming days. 

How effective it is outside will likely depend on the colour of vehicle too. I have a garage and so I'd intended to use mine in the there.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I bought one similar to that Sealey but was from America and not by them. I got it for £30 if I remember rightly and it’s actually better as it has a 97 CRI as appose to the others at 95 CRI. That is the most important figure to look at it my book.

I’ll try and find it in my order history if I can, i’m sure it came from Amazon.


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

c87reed said:


> I can certainly try and give it a bash in the coming days.
> 
> How effective it is outside will likely depend on the colour of vehicle too. I have a garage and so I'd intended to use mine in the there.


Ok brill. I understand it probably will be leas effective outdoors but i dont have the luxury of a garage at the moment. I may have at some point though, so if the device is still useful it will be good to know.


----------



## spooky128 (Sep 9, 2014)

I've got the sealey LED360CM and personally I'm happy with it out doors

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There is a thread somewhere round here where someone converted a cordless drill to a sun torch thing. Makes entertaining reading and some have made them to great effect.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

muzzer said:


> There is a thread somewhere round here where someone converted a cordless drill to a sun torch thing. Makes entertaining reading and some have made them to great effect.


Here you are:

The Ultimate Home-Made Swirl Spotting Torch.

Alan W


----------



## ad_182_uk (Mar 2, 2014)

No soldering iron. Guessing will need one for DIY jobby.


----------

